# Bear mauler



## Marinemp (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey guys before I went in deployment I bought a bear mauler because I was just really getting into archery and I bought that mauler online from cabelas I got it shot it killed my first deer with it but now I'm kinda wishing I went with a more upscale bow because I'm addicted to bowhunting now my question for you guys is it worth getting a new bow ? It kills me to think ill only get a few hundred bucks out of my mauler towards my new bow and I'd u guys do think its worth it what do you recommend I want a bow that can shoot a 430 grain arrow 300fps at 28" draw I'm a big fan of heavy arrows and heavy draw weight since 70 pounds is not hard to draw at all thanks guys let me know what you think


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Marinemp.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

